# Humidity in the house



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

I got OH a "weather station" for Christmas/Epiphany and the receptor in our bedroom is saying that there's 70% humidity in our bedroom and the "mold alert" is blinking. We live two blocks away from the beach so this is a wicked humid town, but is there anything else we *SHOULD* do to take care of the humidity? I imagine this could turn into a problem, no?


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

halydia said:


> I got OH a "weather station" for Christmas/Epiphany and the receptor in our bedroom is saying that there's 70% humidity in our bedroom and the "mold alert" is blinking. We live two blocks away from the beach so this is a wicked humid town, but is there anything else we *SHOULD* do to take care of the humidity? I imagine this could turn into a problem, no?


Yes, damp patches in the bedroom can be annoying.

We have a cheap de-humidifier (about 100 Euros) which runs at maximum 200 watts which is not a lot. You could try that - they also warm the air slightly as a bonus. You can buy them at Leroy Merlin and other places.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

We have one in each bedroom which takes care of any damp problem. They are kept running most of the time. Bonus is putting the washing near one to dry!!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

... keep windows open as much as possible to allow ventilation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

snikpoh said:


> ... keep windows open as much as possible to allow ventilation.


It's 14 degrees outside and the atmosphere in this town is humid as is! I think we'll use _Reyes_ money to finally get a dehumidifier.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

halydia said:


> It's 14 degrees outside and the atmosphere in this town is humid as is! I think we'll use _Reyes_ money to finally get a dehumidifier.


Yes they are a good idea. But it is also worth opening the windows for an hour during late morning when the humidity outside is at its lowest. You can see the humidity pattern for your town on the AEMET website (click _Ver tabla detallada_).


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Alcalaina said:


> Yes they are a good idea. But it is also worth opening the windows for an hour during late morning when the humidity outside is at its lowest. You can see the humidity pattern for your town on the AEMET website (click _Ver tabla detallada_).


 Just looked at ours for tonight & it's 95% !


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2012)

Wow - low is 75% and high is 140%


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

halydia said:


> I got OH a "weather station" for Christmas/Epiphany and the receptor in our bedroom is saying that there's 70% humidity in our bedroom and the "mold alert" is blinking. We live two blocks away from the beach so this is a wicked humid town, but is there anything else we *SHOULD* do to take care of the humidity? I imagine this could turn into a problem, no?


Remember halydia that if you are using propane heaters a by-product of the combustion is a massive about of moisture being created in the room.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

bob_bob said:


> Remember halydia that if you are using propane heaters a by-product of the combustion is a massive about of moisture being created in the room.


Some - not massive. I think the output from a propane heater is about the same as from three people. When I have mopped the floor of my terrace or the metal roof has drops of condensation hanging from it on a cold morning, a few minutes of a propane heater is usually enough to dry it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 2012)

We don't have propane at all in the house. I opened the windows and the humidity has gone down by two percent.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

jimenato said:


> Some - not massive. I think the output from a propane heater is about the same as from three people. When I have mopped the floor of my terrace or the metal roof has drops of condensation hanging from it on a cold morning, a few minutes of a propane heater is usually enough to dry it.


When propane is burned it gives off water and carbon dioxide. A gallon of propane produces about a gallon of water (according to Mr Alcalaino who knows about such things having paid attention at school). So if your 11 kg bombona lasts 11 days it will give off 1 kg of water a day (1 litre). Butane gives off about 20% more.


----------



## bob_bob (Jan 5, 2011)

That 1 litre of water is also vapour so spreads a long way. Go fill up a garden sprayer / 'mister' and see how wet you can get one wall with just 1 litre of water. So over a week, each wall in your room is getting a soaking with about two litres of water.


----------

